# New Linux User Needs Teaching Afew Things



## Techtu (Nov 11, 2010)

So I recently downloaded and installed Mint 10 (RC) and I knew from long before I ever installed it that it's not going to be as simple as Windows, so right from the word go I need help 

Some version of the GRUB have been installed along side Mint 10, look'a a little unusual but does what it needs 

Now have I just made a big mistake by only using a wireless USB dongle for my internet, as ofcourse Linux couldn't connect online to find the correct driver, is there even one for Linux? I've pretty much jumped in the deep end without giving a second thought until I hit the bottom so to speak


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 12, 2010)

There are lots of built in drivers for wireless for Mint.  Your dongle should have been automatically configured when you booted with it plugged it.  IMO, if it did not, the only way to get it to work is to hardwire with RJ-45 and get the updates for it, then Mint will recognize it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 12, 2010)

Indeed, that is the best way to do it.


----------



## robn (Nov 12, 2010)

You're going to need to use a cable to connect then, until updates and drivers are downloaded. Now days Linux wifi tends to be compatible for every chipset, so you should be ok.

The built in software manager is Synaptic (fairly technical IMHO), and there is an OS update app as well. Both should cover drivers and desktop software. As I understand it, Mint allows use of closed-source software by default, which is a lot more straight forward than say Fedora Linux. You should be fine to play mp3s, use Nvidia drivers, etc. as a result.

Hammer updates whilst using cabled connection, there'll be hundreds.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 12, 2010)

I guess I should of checked first to see if my chipset was fully supported 

... I'm going to keep Mint installed anyway's and for now update with whatever updates I can and just hope they release a driver for my sound


----------



## Eternalone (Nov 12, 2010)

I have used wireless usb on Mint before with no problems. Mint is an awesome linux distro.!!


----------

